# Tuning question



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a 2004 GTO M6 and the only thing i have installed is a K&N intake along with a flowmaster catback. However, i just ordered a Diablosport Predator. My question is, about how much more horsepower would i get if i took it to a local shop to get a custom tune. would it even be worth it to get it dynoed or just run the performance map that comes on the Predator? As far as plans for other mods like headers, it will be a long time.

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

with what you have save your bucks and pop in your predator tune and be happy.


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

ok, thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*tune*

what you have is a good Choice,,,but I would bring it to a good shop for a FULL DYNO TUNE.. should gain 25 Plus HP


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

about how much will the full dyno tune run me?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Depends on the shop. Could be anywhere from $250.-$500.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*dyno*

Whre are you from,, 

I use Eastside Performance in Wallingford Connecticut,, a full dyno tune runs around 350.00 or so..


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm from alabama, the birmingham area, i'm probably going to call a shop tomorrow. I installed the diablo tune on the car today and i can tell a little difference difference. also, i am averaging about 28mpg running at 70mph on the interstate. isn't the predator supposed to get rid of the CAGS though? because it still shows up on my GTO


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Ace 14.
I'm from the Birmingham area and got a quote today for a dyno tune for about
$305. That's $225 for the tune (HP Tuner) and $80. an hour for the dyno. He
said it should be done in 1 hour. He is in Pleasant Grove and the dyno is in
Tarrant, I believe.

I have a set of Pacesetter headers and catless mid pipes to install.
I have a K&N drop in filter, resenater replaced with a Moroso X-pipe,
and bullet glasspacks on stock pipes.

PM me, and I will get you the info.

Larry


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

$305??? Damn, you better jump on that. here in Memphis I had my tuned with HPTuners and it cost me $450. I also have the Pacesetters with midpipes...Those pipes and the tune gave me about 40-45 hp at the crank...so not too bad. Your gas mileage is what I noticed the most from the tune....I get between 23-24 daily on roads with 8-10 redlights. Shifting seemed to get a little smoother also.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Normally a thorough tune will take between 2 and 4 hours if not longer. One hour seems kind of fast. Through my current set up I've had 3 tunes and not one was less than 4 hours. I'm not saying it can be done in an hour but from my experience it seems like there isn't going to be enough time allowed for the car to cool down during the tweaking process. Oh well! I hope you get good results. :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you're going to spend $450 on an initial tune i'd save up and pop for HP Tuners for $650 and get a wideband O2 and do it up once and right. most shops don't do a complete tune but just touch up the MAF calibration, WOT fueling and bump the timing up. anything that's "complete", like correctly doing your VE table takes quite a bit of time (read money) plus you'll have to pay more every time you go back for a retune after any further mods.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

*dyno*

Yes, a full dyno tune takes awhile, not something that gets done in one hour,, but don't worry, your car is not running all of the time ,[ but most of it ] and good shops have plenty of fans running to keep your car cool and if it starts to heat up, they shut it down


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

*dyno*

ALSO,,, for about 55 dollars you can ad a throttle body spacer.. stay away from AIRADE,, get one from VARARAM,, you can install it yourself in about 5 minutes,, just remove the 4 bolts on your throttle body, put the spacer between the throttle body and intake, intall the longer bolts and drive away,, if you can't find the Spacer on line. try Summitt or EBAY


----------

